# Who's first frogs where Auratus?



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I know more than a few froggers who's first frogs were Auratus and I was wondering what the population here was like. One of my first froga was a Nic Auratus. 

It always astounds me when people discourage against new people getting them. Sure they can be shy, but you can make any other frog be shy if you keep them in a tank that isn't ideal for them. Put an Auratus in a Tinc style tank, and you won't see them. Put an Auratus in a tank with running water and plenty of coverage and you'll have spiderman. 

Just me ranting because I have a soft spot for Auratus and I hate to see people not keep them because you have to keep them in a particular way - or because they're inexpensive and common.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

It was my first frog, and it is still my only dart frog i have! I hope to get at least 2 more auratus tho.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I suppose it was my first frog, depending on how I unpacked the box. I got auratus (0.0.6) and azureus (1.1) on the same day, so both are my first frogs.

I can't say that mine are shy. I see them more than most of my frogs. My leucs, which supposedly are bold, I almost never see.


----------



## sweety (Oct 10, 2006)

I am thinking about getting another frog. The green and bronze is on my list of maybes besides the alanis. I want an outgoing frog that can be seen. Any pointers how to make auratus more visible would be great. I keep looking them up and find so much info that is contradicting that I don’t know what I should think. Now I am just rambling on.
nadine


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Interesting Mike!

I was honestly thinking about buying a pair/trio recently, but swayed toward the Azureus's instead. Why, because of what most people had to say about them ...... they're shy.

OK, they're on my short list for my next purchase, BUT I hate running water in vivs or should I say pumps in vivs! I just hate the thought of maintaining a pump in a viv.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah I bought six T&B auratus as my first dart frog(s) and I think they are fairly bold . I can always see all of them through out the day. Very nice frogs!!
Steve


----------



## galexie (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a trio of Costa Rican Auratus and I love them! I designed their viv with a water fall, lots of overhangs and plenty of plant cover. They are out all the time! I even see them climbing the walls and the background now and then. They have been a joy to me since day one.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah my first darts were a pair of Blue and Black Auratus. Very beautiful frogs but I hardly ever see them. They are in a heavily planted tank, which seems to help some, but as soon as they see me coming they are gone.


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Yup, my first frogs were auratus. I got four Panamanian green and black about two years ago - and still have them all. I had always wanted auratus because of their beautiful iridescent green stripes and blotches. They did become shy as they matured and sometimes I won't see two for a month or so... Their viv is the most grown in and un-trimmed, almost impenetrable, of all my tanks. I didn't really know what shy in a dart frog meant until I compared them to my cobalts!

I had some SLS problems with the tadpoles/froglets except for one good froglet (now a year old) out of twenty or so... I haven't been pulling eggs until just recently so I'll give them another chance. Kind of heartbreaking to care for something for two or three months just to euthanize it... 

--Carlos


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Yup auratus were my first frogs too. I got blue and black ones, 1.3.0 in April 06. But now I only have 1.2.0. the other female was stressed out by my fat female.

The fat female I see ALL the time. She is always out. My auratus seem to use the buddy system cause I only see two at a time... I love 'em!


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

my first frogs are brazilian yellow head tincs but i have to say when me and my girl were picking them out we were torn between the tincs and some really gorgeous green and bronze auratus. they are definately on my list. i think that their affordability plays in their favor and im sure they will always be a top choice especially for beginners like myself. oh and nothing is easier than building an access area for pumps and filters for h20falls, just have to plan it out. i love how they look and i dont think i will ever have a viv of significant size without one!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

imis


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Leucs.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

leucs again!


----------



## 955i (Mar 23, 2006)

Mine were Highland tricolor


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*aurates*

My first darts were azureus.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

For those who first frogs weren't Auratus, why did you choose what you did? I'm just curious.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*aurates*

I would have to say that those were the frogs available to me at the time. They were a bit pricey but very much worth it. After that I was hooked and yes aurates were one of my first to breed, but not my first to keep.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I got my frogs in a rather 'unusual' order. 

I went from getting Pumilio, to Imitators, to getting some leucomelas. 

The reasons I got Pumilio as my first frogs were......

1.) I have some friends who are experienced in the hobby, who can help me out
2.) I was getting a good deal for them
3.) I loved their appearance 

Then, my friend had some imitator subadults for sale, and he gave me an amazing deal. One even started calling several days later. 

Now, I've always liked leucomelas, and I had some money put aside, and found some for sale in the classifieds. They should be here Thursday 


Funnily enough, I would really like to get a hold on some green and bronze auratus. They really are beautiful frogs, regardless of how inexpensive/common they are.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

My first frogs were Histros when they were coming in like crazy. Sadly one made it abour 6 months and the other a little under a year. I still have a poloroid of them, they were orange with black webbing. 
From there i went with some cobalts and had much better luck.
Jason


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

my first were auratus and reticulatus back in 92. i never got them to breed because they were 2 females sold to me as a pair and the poor retic didn`t last long.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

my first were tincs. Yes, that was the main reason why i didn't keep auratus because of the shyness issue...despite I am more fond of some auratus morphs than tincs. (green and bronze IMO is more spectacular than the standard cobalt...because i like green more than blue).

However, it'd be nice to finally get some auratus but no room.


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

My first frogs were 0.0.6 Cobalt tincs. 
I chose them for their ease of care and , of course, their beautiful colors. 
I researched for about 5 months before I bought them. I knew I wanted to start with tincs... when I got to the show and saw the cobalts, that made up my mind.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

My first frogs were leucs, however I think Im going with auratus next. Ive read theyre fairly rare, but is anybody working the the Nic. green and black form anymore?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I am, Matt Mirribello (sp?), Tracy Hicks, and SNDF are. There is one other person on here who is, but I don't know who. It's in their sig.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike. Are you getting any tads from them?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I just have a male. I was hopeful that I had purchased some froglets about this time last year, well turns out they're not Nics, and I'm really not sure what they are. So I'm pretty much holding out till SNDF offers some again or IAD where I might be able to get some from Matt.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah, I guess I may have to search through IAD for some then too.


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

My first were fine spot leucs. Went that route b/c not many people have the fine spots, but still as bold as other leucs. and love frogs in communal settings like the auratus and leucs. do so well in. When i had all 5 (3 died) they were out non stop and was awesome. Although now i do have 3 insanely lime green auratus w/ cool patterns heading my way in about half a month. Defaced (mike), do you have any pictures of your auratus set-ups? I'm interested in seeing the tank with your "spidermen", ha. Just want a different set up later for green and bronze ad want some ideas. Also, anyone who says aurauts arent good frogs for whatever reason are crazy. They're extremely affordable and just like almost every dart, they're coloration is incredible. It's just like the people who down-play azureus b/c of how common they are in the hobby. They both have amazing coloring and I would pick them over some of the 100-200 dollar boring colored frogs


----------



## boyaminalnurse (May 7, 2008)

Im an auratus boy. Was told my Campanas would be very shy and I would be lucky to see them. Hell they are all over the place. I had a mishap shortly after getting them into their home tank. One decided he wanted to get out. I was out of town and my father did not notice he got out until it was too late. The other 3 are happy as can be. Every morning they are by their food bowl waiting for me to feed em. I now have green and bronze (recieved trhem yesterday) and am totally happy with them. I think they are absolutely beautiful and I cant wait till quarentine is finished and they are in their new home.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

My first frogs were Cobalt tincs. I bought 3 and then bought the whole family, 20 more. From there I traded and collected many other species. Only recently I added costa rican and panamanian Auratus to my collection. Now i'm searching for more...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Green and bronze auratus where my first frogs that I got over a year ago. However now my collection consist of mainly thumbnails


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

My first frog was an adult male cobalt tinc. It was dead in under 3 days.

This was back in 1998 or so. I was keeping a huge room full of different animals. The tank was a 30 gallon. I had a screen top on it and the temps were in the high 80s when I got back from a school dance and didn't provide any temp controlls in my room.

The screen top wouldn't hold humidity and I had no clue why he'd hang out in the water bowl all day. Then came home and he was dried up.

I was an idiot. 125$ mistake.

3 months later I tried again with leucs and did it right. They thrived until I left for college in 2001 and sold them along with a few other tanks.

Even though auratus are so "newbie," I still think they're some of the most gorgeous frogs out there!!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I bought an Alanis from Quality Exotics. I made some rookie mistakes and it did not make it. I guess a 37 gallon tank is big for a little froglet  Live and Learn. 
My second frogs where auratus, Green and Bronze and the Black WC from Panama.


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

Speaking of auratus, has anyone here seen the yellow auratus? I dont know if it is a real auratus or what b/c i've never heard of them, but it looks like one. Check this site out, their called Auratus amarilla (yellow in spanish as it is a spanish dart site). 

http://www.dendrocare.com

Its interesting ot say the least, i actually like it. 

Also, the numbers make sense to me b/c whe you think about it the majority of beginner frogs you here of are one of the more common tincs. (cobalt, azureus, powders, etc.), leucs or auratus. So seeing as how auratus takes up one category of those three (1/3), it'll have the 33% for owners first frogs. Weird how thats working out like that right now.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

My first were reticulated auratus which I believe are just a form of Hawaiian auratus. They were very very shy though and I went with tincs (cobalt) for my next and they were a totally different frog for sure. However I am going to be trying auratus again and going with some green/bronze as I've heard from credible sources that they are bold. I'll let everyone know how it turns out as I will be getting them next week.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

actually mine were auratus. newbie mistake as well as they were farm raised and sick. got over that quick unfortunately. since then i have learned my lesson on where to buy and from whom. auratus though are great and i have a few species myself that i adore. kristy


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

My first were a trio of blue and black they are still hanging out almost 2 years later in their 40L. The male is awesome if you walk in the room he rushes to the front and stares at you until you leave or open the top. A few months after i got them the same breeder got in touch with me and I picked up 2 green and blacks, and 2 "ancon hill". Got to love these guys they are great except one ancon hill that goes MIA for literally weeks on end and then shows back up, no idea where that ones hiding!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

My first darts were green & blacks. I got these in high school back in '94 before I really knew anything about them. 
Scott


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

My bad, for whatever reason it didnt link to the spanish site like it does for me on my favorites list. This is the site with the yellow auratus. Again looks interesting, check it out. 

(top left corner you'll see dendrobatidos, click it and you'll see the auratus third down on the right)

terribilis.net

Auratus Amarilla is the name


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

S2H5287 said:


> My bad, for whatever reason it didnt link to the spanish site like it does for me on my favorites list. This is the site with the yellow auratus. Again looks interesting, check it out.
> 
> (top left corner you'll see dendrobatidos, click it and you'll see the auratus third down on the right)
> 
> ...


Here's a link to different auratus including those yellow ones. Pretty cool if you ask me.
Dendrobates auratus


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Azureus were my first dart frog, but I've kept CR's and currently have microspot Auratus. I've never had a problem with either species being shy. In fact, they have been some of the boldest darts I've kept. Love their personality. Can't beat their metallic sheen either! Great dart for everyone.

Brent


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Auratus were my first darts, and mine are every bit as shy as people say they are. Very pretty on the rare occasion that I see them, but nowhere near the personality of any of my tree frogs.


----------



## colb (Mar 13, 2008)

I purchased a trio of Costa Rican's about a month ago, and I'm loving them! They are my first darts... Each frog has a completely different personality, and it's great fun watching them interact with one another. The fact that Auratus tend to be considered common and possibly are under appreciated as a result makes me love them even more!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting thread, my first frogs were blue jeans.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

They are my 5th frogs, Costa Ricans. Does that make me uncool?


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

My first darts were Azureus


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

my first was a auratus and a leuc ( didnt have a clue at the time )


----------

